# What is this clamp used for?



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Title says it all. My brother-in-law gave me a box of odds and ends tools and this was in it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks more like a table mounted vise to me. :smile:


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

You clamp the one on a workbench that does not have a vise and use the other one to hold items secure, like a vise would.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there a patent No. or date on the other side?

Anything cast into the other side?

Toby


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup, for those of us who don't have a REAL table and vise, we use the bottom clamp to clamp to the table and the top clamp to hold the workpiece.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My first guess is a vise that clamps to a table. But, it's just a guess. I could be wrong.


















.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a similar one.
Handy item for holding stock vertical on top of bench to sand, edge-band, route a profile, etc.
My vise sticks out beyond the bench, this can be clamped so long pieces of stock rest on top.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

*Punch line.*

Ok, It was a trick question. I thought I had a clamp until I pulled it out of the box and turned it over. :laughing:


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, but you could still use it as a basic vise.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great looking tool! Now get yourself a bag of nuts and have some fun! :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> Ok, It was a trick question.


All our answers were trick answers.:laughing:


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Joeb41 said:


> Great looking tool! Now get yourself a bag of nuts and have some fun! :laughing:


 I think it would make a better tool than a nut cracker. It takes nearly a full minute to crack a pecan in it. It doesn't show on the picture but it was made in 1928.


----------

